# انتظر رأيك في المحرك الدائم



## محمد.المصري (25 ديسمبر 2010)

المحرك الدائم الحركة مهما كان شكل المحرك ومبدأه (مغناطيسي او جاذبية او وقود ماء .....)
الذي اما ان يكون ‏
مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة ام لا‎

١_ما رأيك فيه ؟
٢_ما رأيك في المواضيع المكتوبة فيه علي المنتدى؟ 

سوف اعرض رأيي في جميع الحالات التي يمكن ان تكون 


اولا

أوافق على ان يكون ذالك صحيحا 
واشجع على الكتابة فيه على المنتدى
بشرط 
أن يكون طبقه مسلم صادق عادل نظريا و عمليا 
"و هذا لم يطبق حتى الآن"

ثانيا

احتمل حدوث ذلك 
واشجع على الكتابة فيه على المنتدى
بشرط 
أن يكون أثبته مسلم صادق عادل نظريا فقط 
"و هذا لم يثبت حتى الآن"

ثالثا

اكون محايد 
واشجع على الكتابة فيه على المنتدى
بشرط
إن كان مبني على كلام علمي اي يكون بادئ في اثبات صحته أو عدم صحته و محافظا على قانون بقاء الطاقة

"و هذا لم يتحقق حتى الآن في المنتدي"


رابعا

أرفض ذلك 
واكره الكتابة فيه على المنتدى
بشرط
اذا كان بغير دليل علمي
" الفديو او الأخبار ليس دليل و إلا لكانت الفلام حقيقة "فهو تشكيك" 
"و هذا هو الحالي في المنتدى"

خامسا 

أكذب ذلك 
واكره الكتابة فيه على المنتدى
بشرط 
اذا كان بغير دليل علمي
و كان مبني على مخالفه لقانون بقاء الطاقة
"فهو تضليل" 
"و هذا هو الحالي في المنتدى"

احببت ان اعرض رأيي 
و انتظر رأي باقي الأعضاء

وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلام سليم*

الأخ محمد المصري المحترم
كلامك صحيح

والنتيجة محرك دائم الحركة فكرة غير قابلة للتطبيق : مرفوضة نظريا وعمليا
الرفض النظري بسبب تعارضها مع قوانين الميكانيك والفيزياء والكهرباء وبالنتيجة مخالفة لمبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة
مرفوضة عمليا لأن أحدا لم ينجح في جعلها تعمل حتى الآن ومنذ آلاف السنين فالموضوع ليس جديدا 
وهناك الكثيرون الذين جربوا وفشلوا ولكن قلة منهم اعترفت بالفشل والباقي مازالوا يعاندون 
الذين جربو وفشل اختراعهم وكانوا شجعانا لدرجة الاعتراف والتراجع قليلون ويوجد أمثلة منهم في المنتدى
أرجو التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## aminabdulhady (26 ديسمبر 2010)

وهل من اللازم أن كل واحد يفتح موضوع مستقل ليكتب رأيه فيه
ذكرتني بمرتضى منصور الذي أقام مؤتمرا صحفيا ليقول فيه أن الانتخابات مزورة ، وهل هذا بحاجة لمؤتمر صحفي يا مرتضى
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## فؤاد رحيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي وسلامي الى كل المتابعين والباحثين 
كثيرا ما وردت وترددت العباره (مخالف لقانون حفض الطاقة ) كلما ورد الحديث عن الجاذبية الأرضيه وأنا لست في صدد المخالفة ولاكن أحول أيصال فكره عن الموضوع ----- في المسئلة الكلية لا يتعارض قانون حفض الطاقه مع الجاذبيه الأرضيه ولاكن هو معوق ومن أشد المعوقات التي يرتطم بها الباحث في هذا المجال --- وذلك لكون أنا المادة المستخدمه لغرض أن تتئثر في الجاذبيه يكون تثرها سلبي وأيجابي حسب مطلب الباحث والمهمه الملقى على عتقه هي كيف أن يجعل التثير السلبي أيجابي أو يقلل من تثيره بالمستوى المطلوب الذي يئمن نجاح المخطط والحقيقه يمكن النجاح ولاكن المسئلة معقدة جدا الوصول الى تلك النتيجه نظرين مالم يتم التصميم النهائي للفكره ---


----------



## ricielectric (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لاحركة من غير محرك


----------



## فؤاد رحيم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم --- أخي العزيز 
نعم لا حركه بدون محرك من قال غير ذلك ( المحرك أو الطاقة هي طاقة الجاذبية  ) ولا نستطع نكران وجودها ------ أما كيفيت تصخير تلك الطاقة هي المسئلة التي نتعامل معها أما أن الطاقه لا تفنا ولا تبدد ولايمكن أستحداثها -- يصح ذلك في حالة أن الماده المراد أستخدامها قد أستخدمة سابقا أوهيه صورة من صور الطاقة المنتجه وليس الأزليه من تلك ( أي أنا لم نقم بائنتاج طاقة الجاذبية ___ بل نسعا الى تحريرها )


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد: ولكن يبدوا ان هناك لبس في فهم المحرك الدائم الحركة لاحظته عند مناقشة الإخوة الأعضاء لهذا المحرك. اريد ان اطرح هذا السؤال على جميع المهتمين بهذا الموضوع: هل جميع المحركات دائمة الحركة مناقضة لقانون حفظ الطاقة؟ الإجابة على هذا السؤال سوف تقرب وجهات النظر.


----------



## الثعلب2000 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاعضاء الاعزاء تحية وبعد :
إن الانسان دائماً كان يسعى لتقليد الطبيعة الام في ما يحتاجه من امور 
وكل ما استطاع تقليد الطبيعة بشكل صحيح اندمج اكثر فيها واصبحت اموره محلولة 
المحرك الدائم او الحركه الدائمة هي موجودة من حولنا بكثرة لكن لا نريد مناقشتها ...
نحن نعيش على جسم كبير متحرك بشكل دائم ( الارض ) والمجرات متحركة و الكون يتمدد ....
الالكترون يتحرك حول النوة وغيرها .... الكثير الكثير 
المسألة في تقليد هذه الحركة ومعرفة اسسها وطريقة عملها ومعرفة مصدر الطاقة الذي تتغذى منه هذه الحركة عندها يمكن ربطنا بمصدر هذه الطاقة ويصبح لدينا محرك دائم ...
الكثيريين لا يريدون الايمان بفكرة المحرك الدائم ... لماذا ... لانه زرع في بالهم وفهمهم انه مستحيل ..
من زرعه ...؟ مناهج التعليم ..... من الذي يسيطر على مناهج التعليم ؟ ...... السلطة الحاكمة ...... ولما تفعل ذالك ؟ ..... حتى تبقي تحت سلطتها .... 
لان الطاقة الحرة ( ومن ضمنها المحرك الدائم تعني الحرية )
ومن ذا الذي يريدنا ان نتحرر ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
​


----------



## jomma (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> ​المسألة في تقليد هذه الحركة ومعرفة اسسها وطريقة عملها ومعرفة مصدر الطاقة الذي تتغذى منه هذه الحركة عندها يمكن ربطنا بمصدر هذه الطاقة ويصبح لدينا محرك دائم ...​


 
بارك الله فيك سيدي الكريم، على الإخوة الفيزيائين (وليس المهندسين) معرفة هذا المصدر، وعلى المهندسين استغلال هذا المصدر ان كانت هناك امكانية لإستغلاله.
الآن إذا تمكنا من استغلال هذا المصدر لتدوير محرك، هل هذا يعني اننا تحصلنا على محرك دائم الحركة؟ سؤالي إلى جميع الإخوة الأعضاء المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ما هو المحرك دائم الحركة؟ :3:​


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك سيدي الكريم، على الإخوة الفيزيائين (وليس المهندسين) معرفة هذا المصدر، وعلى المهندسين استغلال هذا المصدر ان كانت هناك امكانية لإستغلاله.
> 
> الآن إذا تمكنا من استغلال هذا المصدر لتدوير محرك، هل هذا يعني اننا تحصلنا على محرك دائم الحركة؟ سؤالي إلى جميع الإخوة الأعضاء المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ما هو المحرك دائم الحركة؟ :3:​


 
سؤال هام جدا 

لا يوجد تعريف له في المنهج الرسمي !!

و لكن يوجد تعريفات له على الإنترنت في المواقع غير الرسمية

و يختلف مدعين هذا النوع على ثلاث تعريفات

و يمكن صياغتهما بالإسلوب الأتي

التعريف الأول مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة 
المحرك دائم الحركة هو المحرك الذي يولد طاقة من العدم

التعريف الثاني مخالف لقانون الديناميكا الحراريه الثاني
المحرك دائم الحركة هو المحرك الذي يمتص الطاقة الحرارية من الوسط المحيط لتحولها الى طاقة

التعريف الثالث تخيلي أو افتراضي
المحرك دائم الحركة هو المحرك الذي يمتص الطاقة الإفتراضية غير الملموسة من الوسط المحيط لتحولها الى طاقة ملموسة




و شكرا لك دكتور جمعة على طرح السؤال


----------



## jomma (14 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> سؤال هام جدا
> 
> لا يوجد تعريف له في المنهج الرسمي !!
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد على الإهتمام وارجوا ان تكون بخير.

المحرك دائم الحركة موجود في منهج الديناميكا الحرارية لطلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية، يمكن الرجوع إلى كتاب:

Fundamentals of Classical Thermodynamics
By: Van Wylen and R. Sonntage

حقيقة لاحظت عدم فهم من بعض الإخوة الأعضاء لهذا المحرك، فليس كل محركات الدائمة الحركة مناقضة لقانون حفظ الطاقة، الا اننا نتفق على استحالتها.


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد على الإهتمام وارجوا ان تكون بخير.
> 
> المحرك دائم الحركة موجود في منهج الديناميكا الحرارية لطلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية، يمكن الرجوع إلى كتاب:
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة على التوضيح و لكن ممكن توضح ما المقصود به في المنهج الرسمي ؟ 


************

لأني لم اسمع عنه في منهج رسمي

و كذالك دكتور محمد باشراحيل 






د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> لذا ومن هذا المنطلق فلم أرى بحثا علميا موثقا بالأسلوب المعتمد أكاديميا​
> 
> ( بحث تطبيقي نظري تجريبي) من جامعة معترف بها او جمعية علمية نشرت بحثا عن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة .. ​


----------



## jomma (14 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة على التوضيح و لكن ممكن توضح ما المقصود به في المنهج الرسمي ؟
> 
> لأني لم اسمع عنه في منهج رسمي
> 
> و كذالك دكتور محمد باشراحيل


 
شكرا مهندس محمد:
جاءت الإشارة للمحركات دائمة الحركة في اغلب كتب الديناميكا الحرارية على سبيل المثال كتاب:

Fundamentals of Classical Thermodynamics
By: Gordon Van Wylen &Others
Page 199, Fourth Edition​ 
تمت الإشارة إلى ثلاثة انواع من المحركات دائمة الحركة:​ 
النوع الأول: وهو صيغة اخرى للقانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية، صيغة الآلة دائمة الحركة من النوع الأول: تنص على استحالة إنشاء آلة تعمل على خلق الطاقة.​ 
النوع الثاني: وهو صيغة اخرى للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية: صيغة الآلة دائمة الحركة من النوع الثاني: تنص على استحالة إنشاء آلة تعمل على تحويل الطاقة الحرارية بالكامل إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية.​ 
لاحظ ان الآلة دائمة الحركة من النوع الثاني لا تناقض قانون حفظ الطاقة.​ 
هناك نوع ثالث للآلة الحرارية: وهي تلك الآلة التي تدور بلا احتكاك، وهي بذلك تدور إلى ما لانهاية، و لاتعطي اي شغل مفيد.​ 
كنت آمل ان يشير كل من يتناول موضوع المحرك دائم الحركة الى نوع المحرك الذي يقصده.​


----------



## ايهابووو (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*نصيحة اخوية لكل مؤيدي الآلات الدائمة الحركة*

اكتب هذا الموضوع ردا على موضوع الاخ محمد المصري حول المحرك الدائم الحركة 


واشكره على مشاركاته القيمة التي يفيدنا ويثري المنتدى بها بشكل دائم 


احبائي : انا شخص غير مؤهل علميا وليس لدي شهادة هندسية رسمية انا خريج ادارة اعمال 

ولكن لدي الموهبة بالفطرة منذ صغري والقدرة على تفكيك اي مجموعة ميكانيكية واعادة 

تجميعها واجراء التعديلات عليها ولدي عدة اختراعات ذات قيمة تم انجازها 

وواحد منها هو في مجال الطاقة المتجددة وقد اقترب من اخذ شكله النهائي تقريبا وسوف 

افصح عن تفاصيله قريبا بالوقت المناسب وهو لا يخالف قوانين الفيزياء اطلاقا بل يتفق

معها اتفاقا مبرحا 

المهم لدي تجربة حوالي ثماني سنوات من التجارب العملية لانجاز الة دائمة ذاتية الحرة ذات نفع 

انفقت خلال هذه السنوات مقدار من الوقت والجهد والمال ما لا تتخيلونه 

المهم الحاصل 

انا اتفق مع مقولة ليوناردو دي فينشي ( من يبحث عن الحركة الدائمة هي كمن يريد تحويل التراب الى ذهب ) 

اي بالمختصر استحالة الموضوع والفكرة 

ان اختراعي الذي حدثتكم عنه يستغل طاقة موجودة في الطبيعة لكن القلة القليلة من البشر

من فكر باستغلالها وهو لا يخلق الطاقة من العدم 

اما عن افكار الطاقة النابعة من لاشيئ والمليئة في اليوتيوب والانترنيت فمعظمها كذب وهراء 

سأشرح لكم محصلة تجاربي وبحثي حول هذه الامور طيلة ثماني سنوات 

مثلا عجلات الجاذبية الارضية التي تدور باستمرار والمليئة باليوتيوب هي نوعين 

منها ما يدور لفترة طويلة وطويلة جدا بفعل الطاقة الكامنة ثم يتباطئ ويتوقف عن العمل

بعد فترة 

ومنها هو دائم الحركة لا يتوقف 

لكن هنا اشير الى موضوع بالغ الاهمية هو انه هذه الالات هي عديمة الفائدة تمامااااااااااااا

والسبب انها تدور فقط بالطاقة الكامنة او بفعل القصور الذاتي الناتج عن الظروف المحيطة 

يعني هي تقوم بادارة نفسها فقط وهي عاجزة عن اداء اي شغل ميكانيكي على الاطلاق 

مثل كوكب الارض هو يدور حول نفسه باستمرار لكن هو لا يؤدي اي شغل ميكانيكي انما

يدير نفسه فقط 

يعني لو ان احد الات وعجلات الجاذبية هذه قمنا بتوصيله الى ميل ناقل للحركة ومن ثم عجلة ومن ثم مولد --- الخ 

بهدف تويد الكهرباء فان هذا سيؤدي الى درجة معينة من الفرملة تؤدي الى توقف العجلة 

المذكورة عن الحركة تماما لانها تدور نفسها فقط وعاجزة تماما عن اداء اي شغل ميكانيكي خارجي 

اما عن الالات التي تدور بفعل المغناطيسية فهي ليست دائمة الحركة كما يظن البعض بل 

هي تدور لفترة محددة بفعل الوطئة الاولى التي يسببها توضع المغانط بمواجهة بعضها بترتيب معين 

فيتسبب ذلك باحداث طاقة كامنة تقوم بادارة العجلة لدورات معينة ثم تتوقف عن العمل 

لقد عبر عن هذا الكلام العديد من اعضاء المنتدى لكن بموجب قوانين فيزيائية دقيقة 

اما انا فلست ذلك لانني سبق وقلت لكم انني لست دارس لكنني مجرب وكما يقول المثل 

( اسئل مجرب ولا تسئل حكيم ) 

النصيحة الاهم التي احب ان اقدمها لمؤيدي افكار تحطيم قانون الطاقة هي ان لا يضيع وقتهم واموالهم هذه محصلة تجربتي 

والاهم من ذلك تعالو نفترض جدلا ان احدكم تمكن بعد سنوات من تقديم اختراع يكسر قانون الطاقة ويولد الطاقة من العدم 

هل تظنون انكم في هذه الحالة ستجنون النجاح والشهرة والمال لالالالالا 

والسبب سأشرحه لكم 

ان حال المخترعين في غالبية الدول النامية ومنها الوطن العربي هي حال مزرية ومأساوية 

والسبب انه لا يوجد جهة عامة ولا خاصة تتبناهم وتمولهم فقد اعتاد العرب على استيراد 

هذه المنتجات من الغرب حتى لو كان المخترع الاصلي عربي 

طيب والغرب لن يشترو هكذا اختراع ابدا تعرفون لماذا ؟ لانه ببساطة الغرب وبالذات الصين واميركا لديهم بدائل افضل بي مليون مرة 

الاميركيين مثلن لديهم تقنيات لانتاج الهيدروجين بكميات هائلة بصورة شبه مجانية باستخدام 

الليزر الشمسي وغيره من التقنيات 

ولدى الغرب ايضا وبالذات المانيا على انتاج الوقود البيوديزل من هيدرات الميتان ومن الطحالب التي توجد بالانهار وقاع البحار وبكميات هائلة لا يتخيلها العقل وانتاجها رخيص 

للغاية وتنتج وقود قابل للاستغلال في محركات الديزل ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلي الموجودة

حاليا دون اجراء اي تعديل على هذه المحركات 

- اميركا لديها تقنية الانصهار البارد لذرات الماء الثقيل التقنية هذه رخيصة نسبيا ومعتم عليها وتنتج مقدار من الطاقة يكفي البشرية لمليار عام قادمة 

يعني بالمختصر الجهة التي تتوقعون ان تهتم باختراعكم وربما تشتريه لن تهتم ولن تدفع فيه قرشا واحدا لانه ببساطة لديهم ما هو افضل منه بكثير 

لذلك وانا هنا اعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط انا اجد لو نوفر هذا الوقت والمال في ايجاد اختراعات اخرى غير هذه الالات المزعومة 

ربما اختراعات تعمل على الوقود العادي لكن بمميزات جديدة او اي اختراعات مفيدة اخرى 

قد تجلب لكم ولغيركم الفائدة اكثر بدلا من يضيع وقتكم ومالكم سدى وبدون اي فائدة 

لا تنسو انه هناك شركة اميركية اخترعت ورق لاصق بسيط يستخدم في تدوين الملاحظات 

جنت من وراء هذا الاختراع ارباح وصلت الى 37 مليار دولار 

وهناك مخترع سعودي اخترع نظام متطور لري المزروعات جنى من وراء اختراعه مليونين دولار 

هل جنيتم من وراء اوهامكم هذه قرشا واحدا ؟ 

اسف جدا احبائي على هذه اللهجة القاسية بعض الشيئ التي تكلمت بها لكن من خوفي وحرصي عليكم 

خفت ان تقعو فيما وقع قبلكم الكثيرين فيه 


تذكرو مقولتي هذه حتى لو فرضنا جدلا انكم توصلتم لالة دائمة الحركة فلن يكون لها 

الاهمية التي تحلمون بها 

اسف للاطالة شكرا لحسن اصغائكم ودمتم بود


----------



## jomma (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> ومنها هو دائم الحركة لا يتوقف
> 
> لكن هنا اشير الى موضوع بالغ الاهمية هو انه هذه الالات هي عديمة الفائدة تمامااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيّمة. مثل هذا النوع من المحركات إن وُجد يسمى: المحرك دائم الحركة من النوع الثالث، وهو المحرك الذي يدور دون احتكاك، وهو بالتالي يدور الى ما لانهاية دون اي يبذل اي شغل مفيد.


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> اكتب هذا الموضوع ردا على موضوع الاخ محمد المصري حول المحرك الدائم الحركة
> 
> 
> واشكره على مشاركاته القيمة التي يفيدنا ويثري المنتدى بها بشكل دائم
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير على طرح موضوعك اخي ايهابوو

و لكن عندي بعض الإضافات

بالنسبة الى عجلات الجاذبية الارضية و الالات التي تدور بفعل المغناطيسية 

يمكن اثبات بالورقة و القلم خطئها و التنبأ بالنتيجة قبل صنع هذا المحرك و حساب حتى متى يتوقف هذا المحرك





اما عن استخدام الغرب للطاقة المتجددة بالإسلوب او الأساليب المتطورة 
ذات تكلفة انتاجيه عالية حتى لو كان الوقود مجاني و إلا لكان كل العالم استخدم هذه التقنيات


و للمعرفة ما هي سعر الوقود الحقيقي ؟

هي عباره عن سعر التكلفة الإنتاجية + سعر التكلفة للوقود الخام + سعر تكلفة الصيانة

فإذا كان التكلفة للوقود الخام صفر فلا يمكن ان تكون التكلفة الإنتاجية صفر


توضيح

نفترض محرك يستخدم طاقة من العدم او يستخدم وقود ليس له ثمن
فيعتقد البعض انه مجاني رغم انه يمكن ان يكون اغلى من اغلى وقود 

مثال محرك يستخدم وقود مجاني تكلفتة 10 آلاف جنية مصري و لنفرض انه ايضا ليس له صيانه
و كان ينتج مقدار من الطاقة في السنة 10 الف كيلو واط ساعة بقدرة متوسطة 1 كيلو وات

فما هي التكلفة الإنتاجية
ننظر اذا كان ثمن المحرك كان في بنك او مشروع آخر و كان الربح 10% في السنة
في هذه الحالة المفروض ان يكون ربح الف جنية هذه هي سعر التكلفة الإنتاجية للوقود السنوية
و منها نحصل على ان سعر التكلفة للكيلو وات من هذا المحرك 0.1 جنية

اخترت ارقام قريبة من مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة

لاحظ اخي ايهابوو وجود تكلفة لا يتعلق فقط بسعر الوقود


فما رأيك ان تراجع اختراعك إن صح و تحسب سعر الوقود الحقيقي ؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تم دمج اخي ايهابوو الموضوع ليكون اسهل على القارئ بدل من ان يتصفح موضوعان



ايهابووو قال:


> اكتب هذا الموضوع ردا على موضوع الاخ محمد المصري حول المحرك الدائم الحركة


----------



## ايهابووو (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ محمد المصري اشكرك على ردك الجميل ولا مشكلة من دمج الموضوع 

حساباتك دقيقة جدا وكلامك معقول 

الحقيقة الآن في رأيي ان افضل مصادر الطاقة المتاحة من الناحية العملية هو النفط والطاقة النووية 

لان العالم كله لديه ما يحتاج له النفط من منظومات لاستغلاله منشآت استخراجه وتكريره ونقله وفنيي الصيانة 

وشركات تسويقه وبورصاته --- الخ 

اما استبدال النفط بوقود آخر مثل الوقود الحيوي فهذا يحتاج الى منظومات جديدة بخصوص انتاجه 

ونقله وصيانة محركاته وتسويقه وما يترتب على هذا من نواتج تقنية واقتصادية وسياسية ان انشاء هذه المنظومات 

سيحتاج لوقت ومال وامكانيات وخبرات لا يقدر عليها سوى بعض الدول والاهم من ذلك هو تعويد الناس

على هذا الوقود الجديد ولو ان هناك بعض الدول مثل المانيا والصين والهند والارجنتين قد خطت خطوات بعيدة المدى في انتاج هذا الوقود الحيوي البيوديزل وبيو غاز وبلغ انتاجها عدة ملايين 

من الاطنان 

وفي الولايات المتحدة يوجد لديهم نوع من الطحالب منتشر في القارة الامريكية ممتاز جدا وتصل نسبة الزيوت فيه الى 60 بالمائة 

وتتم زراعته في منشأت تشبه البيوت البلاستيكية والاهم من ذلك ان هذا الطحلب لا يحتاج الى تربة 

ولا الى تكنولوجيا عالية لانتاجه فقط يتم تأمين البيئة المناسبة له ورطوبة عالية نسبيا وينمو ويتكاثر 

بكميات هائلة ما يجعله رخيص الثمن وايضا تكنولوجيا فرزه وتكريره ونقله رخيصة ومعقولة وهذه صورته 

http://www3.0zz0.com/2011/10/16/00/476598282.jpg


http://www5.0zz0.com/2011/10/15/23/566904937.jpg


http://www5.0zz0.com/2011/10/15/23/354517618.jpg


على كل حال الغرب لا يسعى حاليا الى استبدال النفط بوقود آخر وانما يجهز نفسه من الآن الى يوم قد 

لا يجد فيه نفط يستخرجه فهم يتطلعون الى الامام وليسو مثلنا نحن العرب ننتظر الى ان نصبح داخل 

الازمة لكي نبدأ بالتصرف متأخرين 

وبالنسبة لاختراعي فانا قد انجزت اكثر من ثلاثة ارباع العمل المطلوب حتا الآن ولكن بصراحة انا لا اعول عليه كثيرا 

لاني لا ارى له اهمية او فائدة بالغة ذلك للاسباب التي ذكرتها في موضوعي انما فقط اضيف اليه الاضافات 

وقت فراغي وافضل تخصيص معظم وقتي للبحث في اختراعات اخرى اكثر فائدة اي اختراعات جديدة 

حتا ولو ترفيهية تضيف خدمة جديدة للناس بعيدا عن موضوع الطاقة المتجددة وخزعبلاتها 

فانا افضل مثلا لو اخترع نوع جديد مثلن من المكيفات او حتا نوع جديد من الشوكولا يفيدني ماديا 

على ان اخترع منظومة جديدة للطاقة قد لا تفيدني وتموت فكرتها في درج مكتبي 

وقد اتعظت من ذلك من نيكولا تيسلا واديسون 

فنيكولا تيسلا هو ابو الفيزياء وابو المخترعين بلا منازع ولكن لا احد من غير المختصين يعرفه او يسمع عنه 

اما اديسون فقد طغى على تيسلا وشهرته اشهر من نار على علم 

لماذا ؟ لسبب بسيط تيسلا اختراعاته كانت تخصصية جدا وسابقة لزمنها لدرجة انه لم يستوعبها الناس 

في عصره اما اديسون فقد صمم على اختراع وسائل يشتريها الناس ويستخدمونها فورا وبشكل عملي 

مما يوفر له المال اللازم للاستمرار بأبحاثه يعني هو فكر بشكل عملي 

هههه ايني انا وايننا نحن من هذه الاسماء الجبارة 

لنعمل جهدنا والله الموفق 

وشكرا على حسن الاصغاء


----------



## hmozek (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن نقول .....؟ الاحتمال الاول


----------



## hmozek (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشاركتك أخي أيهابوو ذكرتني بالبيت القائل ( كالعيس بالبيداء يقتلها الظمأ والماء فوق ظهورها محمولو
الصين من أكثر الول أستهلاك للوقود فلما لا تنتج بعض من تلك الافكار وتخفف الحمل عن كتفها ...؟
وحادثة انفجار المفا عل الياباني لما لا يقومو بتنفيذ احد تلك الافكار أم أن تلك الدول أخبرتك بما تملك أم أنة تنظيير والسلام


----------



## SMART2TROY (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*الى الاخ ايهابووو*

من قال لك ان اديسون سعى من وراء اختراعاته ان تكون اختراعات تاتي له بالمال ومن قال ان تفكير تيسلا كان غير عملي ثم من قال ان هناك مخترع بمعني كلمة مخترع سعى من وراء اختراعه الى المال والشهرة كهدف اساسى انك تذكرني بشخص عندما علم انني اعمل على فكرة حافظة الايجيبتو الشخصية قال لي والله نفسي اعمل اختراع انا كمان بس ايه رأيك اعمله في اي مجال هذا الشخص مريض نفسي ولا يعلم شئ عند كلمة مخترع ودعني اعرفك ان الاختراع موهبة لدى بعض الافراد ذوي المخيلة الواسعة ويستعينون بالمعرفة لتحقيق ما في مخيلتهم من ابداع والمخترع يتخذ هذه الموهبة لحل مشكلة فردية او جماعية قد تكون قد قابلته او قابلت اشخاص اخرين وسعى للتغلب عليها بهدف اراحة المجتمع من هذه المشكلة وهذا كان ردي على هذا الشخص, فاي شخص يقابل المشاكل الموجودة في بلادنا والخاصة بالطاقة فانه سيحلم بوجود هذا المحرك ذو الحركة الدائمة واذا كان لديه الثقة والحلم فسيسعى اليه بهدف التخلص من هذه المشكلة كهدف اساسي وهذا هو المخترع الحق و مثله مثل تيسلا واديسون فكان الهدف لكلاهما هو حل المشاكل وليس الشهرة والمال وهل يعقل ان شخص مثل تيسلا لا يعرف التفكير العملي والتفكير غير العملي, أخي اننا مخترعون سواء رضى الناس أو لم يرضوا وسنخترع ونبدع سواء حققنا نجاح و مال أو شهرة او لم نحقق ان حب الابداع يجري في دمائنا كما يجري حب المال والشهرة في دماء غيرنا.


----------



## ايهابووو (22 أكتوبر 2011)

يا باشا يا بشمهندس احمد 

اولا الحمد لله على السلامة بعد طول غياب 

تانيا صديقي واضح انك لم تقرأ سيرة حياة اديسون بالتفصيل الممل اديسون مرة اقسم القى القسم امام 

والدته وحشد من رفاقه اقسم وهو كاد يبكي من الانفعال والاحباط اقسم بان لا يخترع بعد اليوم الا اختراع يشتريه الناس ويدفعون فيه المال وذلك بعد ان تعب لمدة سنوات في احد اختراعاته وبعد جهد جهيد 

نجح الاختراع ولكن لم يتقبله احد لانه لم يكن اختراعا استهلاكيا ولم يلقى رواجا وظل دفين غرفة اديسون الى يومنا هذا 

وبعد ذلك تبنت ابحاث اديسون احدا الشركات الرأسمالية الكبرى التي تعاقد معها وكانت تمول اختراعاته بشكل غير محدود ولولاها لما سمعنا باديسون على ما اعتقد ولكنها كانت تدعمه بشروط 

كانت الشركة تقبل تمويل اختراع وترفض آخر السبب ان الشركة تريد اختراع يتحول الى سلعة استهلاكية يتقبلها ويتهافت عليها الناس وبالتالي تسترد الشركة اموالها التي دعمت بها الابحاث مع ارباحها ايضا لذلك انفرض على اديسون ان ينتهج سياسة استهلاكية معينة في اختراعاته 

تيسلا تلقى دعما ماليا من عدة مستثمرين لكن في كل مرة كان الدعم المالي يتم ولكن ينقطع بعد فترة

قصيرة مما يؤدي الى توقف ابحاث تيسلا المكلفة والسبب ان تيسلا كان فلسفيا الى حد ما ولم يكن 

عمليا مثل اديسون كان يتفلسف في اختراعاته الى حد جنون العظمة لذلك لم يقتنع الكثير من المستثمرين به
مثلا تيسلا مرة قام بالصراخ متفاخرا امام حشد من المستثمرين قائلا ( سوف آتي لكم بالكهرباء من المريخ الى الارض ) وهذه الكلمة في معايير تلك الحقبة الزمنية تعتبر جنونا ولعله كان يقصد خلية 

الارغون او بطارية الاثير التي تأتي بالكهرباء من المجال المغناطيسي للارض 

المهم سياسة تيسلا هذه ادت الى عدم تبني الكثير من الشركات لاختراعاته ولم تصل اختراعاته الى الناس 

الى درجة انه في يومنا هذا تظهر الكثير من الاختراعات يدعي مصنعوها انها من ابتكارهم ولا يعرف الكثيرون انها في الحقيقة تستند الى تكنولوجيا تيسلا العائدة الى الاربعينات والثلاثينات من القرن العشرين 

مثل اختراع نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا تيسلا هو اول من نجح في نقل التيار الكهربائي بدون اسلاك 

صديقي هناك الاف الاختراعات والمخترعين لم تتمكن من خدمة مجتمعاتها ولم تظهر للناس لان 

تصنيع هذه الاختراعات بالجملة وطرح دعاية لانجاحها تحتاج لمصاريف لا تقدر سوى الشركات الكبيرة 

على تحملها والشركات الكبرى هدفها الاول ليس خدمة البشرية وانما الربح فقط وهذا مؤسف حقا 

المخترع الموهوب مثل الفنان الموهوب او المطرب قد يظهر فنان مطرب يمشي على خط الطرب الاصيل 

على خط العندليب الاسمر والفنان العظيم محمد عبد الوهاب وغيرهم لكن للاسف هذا الفنان لن ينتشر فنه ولن يصل للجمهور 

لان شركات الانتاج الفني التي ستنتج السيدي وتعمله دعاية تحب ان تدعم الاغاني الهابطة والفن 

الشعبي الهابط الذي يرضي جمهور الشباب والمراهقين وبالتالي يشترونه وتحصل الشركة على المال لان هدفها الربح فقط 

حقيقة لا يستطيع احد ان ينكرها 

للمال قوة خارقة يا صديقي


----------



## eng.alrawi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> اكتب هذا الموضوع ردا على موضوع الاخ محمد المصري حول المحرك الدائم الحركة
> 
> 
> واشكره على مشاركاته القيمة التي يفيدنا ويثري المنتدى بها بشكل دائم
> ...



اخي العزيز انا لا يهمني المال ما يهمني ان اوفر المال و البحث العلمي و اعلم اولادي هذه التقنيه لكي لا تموت و نبقى نحن العرب اخر من يعلم 

تحياتي


----------



## eng.alrawi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> يا باشا يا بشمهندس احمد
> 
> اولا الحمد لله على السلامة بعد طول غياب
> 
> ...



تصحيح اختراعات تسلا بامكانك صناعتها في المنزل و بامكانك تطوريها لتغذي بيتك يعني استخدام خاص و لا داعي ان تقحم الشركات الكبيره فيها فقط اثبتها عمليا و شارك افكارك كما يفعل معضم الشباب في اوربا و امريكا و كندا 

تحياتي


----------



## jomma (5 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> تصحيح اختراعات تسلا بامكانك صناعتها في المنزل و بامكانك تطوريها لتغذي بيتك يعني استخدام خاص و لا داعي ان تقحم الشركات الكبيره فيها فقط اثبتها عمليا و شارك افكارك كما يفعل معضم الشباب في اوربا و امريكا و كندا
> 
> تحياتي


 
اخي الكريم، حسب فهمي ان الموضوع يتمحور حول المحركات دائمة الحركة. هل اختراعات تسلا تمثل هذا النوع من المحركات؟ هل لك ان تعطينا مثال على ذلك؟ يمكنك ان تشير إلى احدى هذه الإخترعات وتعطينا نبذة عنه وتوضح لنا كيف يتعارض مبداء هذا الإختراع مع قوانين الفيزياء المعروفة لدينا.:81:


----------



## sayedsarhan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مفيش شىء مستحيل
اى شىء يمكن عمله


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*القانون الاول و الثاني*

ان القانون الاول للديناميكا الحرارية ( بقاء الطاقة ) قانون منطقي للغاية ، و لكن دعونا نتحول الي القانون الثانى لانه هو العقبة الحقيقية امام تقدم البشرية 
ان خفض ماء المحيطات درجة واحدة مئوية سيمدنا بطاقة تكفي لاكثر من 10000 عام ، و لكن العائق الوحيد لاستغلال تلك الطاقة الحرارية المهولة هو قانون عجيب لا اثبات له ، و هو القانون الثانى
لمزيد من المعلومات عن ذلك :
http://thesecondmystery.blogspot.com/*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## eng.alrawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقه اختراع اندريا بوهاريج لتحليل الماء كهربائيا*



jomma قال:


> اخي الكريم، حسب فهمي ان الموضوع يتمحور حول المحركات دائمة الحركة. هل اختراعات تسلا تمثل هذا النوع من المحركات؟ هل لك ان تعطينا مثال على ذلك؟ يمكنك ان تشير إلى احدى هذه الإخترعات وتعطينا نبذة عنه وتوضح لنا كيف يتعارض مبداء هذا الإختراع مع قوانين الفيزياء المعروفة لدينا.:81:



اخي العزيز الاختراع التالي ينص (حسب راي المخترع) هنري بوهاريج او اندريا بوهاريج (الاخ غير اسمه الهنري) على انه لا يوجد قانون فيزياء واحد يفسر العلميه و لكن حسب ما ذكر الاخ احمد مرزوق فان قانون الثرموداينمك الثاني (و هو الذي يستند عليه المخترع) يفسر هذه العمليه 

و الاختراع ببساطه جهاز تحليل كهربائي لفصل الهيدروجين و الاكسجين باستخدام تيار متردد ذو موجه معينه (موضحه في الرابط) و التيار المتردد هنا وظيفته ان يعمل shift للزاويه بين روابط الاكسجين و الهيدروجين من 104 درجه الى 109 درجه 26 دقيقه (لا اعرف لماذا لأني لم اقراها جيدا) و يستخدم في ذلك جهازين اساسيين مولد الداله يعمل ال shift و جهاز ثرموداينمك يقوم بتضخيم الاشاره عن طريق ظاهره الرنين و يكسر روابط الهيدروجين و الاكسجين و هذا الجهاز يعطي 20% طاقه اضافيه 

و للاطلاع اكثر هنا براءه الاختراع 
http://www.rexresearch.com/puharich/1puhar.htm

و هنا محاضره القاها في كندا يشرح العمليه
http://youtu.be/7oa0bFK6iNI
http://youtu.be/PAmQDpcfkMk
http://youtu.be/2mcEcys8-lg
http://youtu.be/t_0Gty-RR90
http://youtu.be/4Ii0re4lKsU


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> اخي العزيز الاختراع التالي ينص (حسب راي المخترع) هنري بوهاريج او اندريا بوهاريج (الاخ غير اسمه الهنري) على انه لا يوجد قانون فيزياء واحد يفسر العلميه و لكن حسب ما ذكر الاخ احمد مرزوق فان قانون الثرموداينمك الثاني (و هو الذي يستند عليه المخترع) يفسر هذه العمليه
> 
> و الاختراع ببساطه جهاز تحليل كهربائي لفصل الهيدروجين و الاكسجين باستخدام تيار متردد ذو موجه معينه (موضحه في الرابط) و التيار المتردد هنا وظيفته ان يعمل shift للزاويه بين روابط الاكسجين و الهيدروجين من 104 درجه الى 109 درجه 26 دقيقه (لا اعرف لماذا لأني لم اقراها جيدا) و يستخدم في ذلك جهازين اساسيين مولد الداله يعمل ال shift و جهاز ثرموداينمك يقوم بتضخيم الاشاره عن طريق ظاهره الرنين و يكسر روابط الهيدروجين و الاكسجين و هذا الجهاز يعطي 20% طاقه اضافيه
> 
> ...



أخي المهندس الراوي واضح أن لك معلومات في هذا المجال هامة و لك تجارب قد اجريتها 

فهل لك أن تشرح احدى التجارب التي قمت بها لكي نستفيد من خبراتك ثلاث سنوات في هذا المجال ؟ 
لا تختلف معنا كمية الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة الإضافية
المهم انها توجد كما تقول
فإذا كان الداخل واط ساعة و الخارج ١.٠١ واط ساعة فهو المطلوب #

و كذلك لا تختلف معنا الطريقة المستخدمة في ذلك تحليل الماء أو دائرة تسلا أو غيرها

و لكن المهم أن تكون تعرف التجربة و تكون جربتها بنفسك و تعلم النظري جيدا حتى نستفسر عن الغير الواضح

و شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## jomma (7 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> ان القانون الاول للديناميكا الحرارية ( بقاء الطاقة ) قانون منطقي للغاية ، و لكن دعونا نتحول الي القانون الثانى لانه هو العقبة الحقيقية امام تقدم البشرية
> ان خفض ماء المحيطات درجة واحدة مئوية سيمدنا بطاقة تكفي لاكثر من 10000 عام ، و لكن العائق الوحيد لاستغلال تلك الطاقة الحرارية المهولة هو قانون عجيب لا اثبات له ، و هو القانون الثانى
> لمزيد من المعلومات عن ذلك :
> http://thesecondmystery.blogspot.com/


 
شكرا اخي العزيز على المشاركة.
سيدي الكريم، نأمل إفادة الإخوة الأعضاء عن القانون الثاني، وكيف يكون هذا القانون عقبة امام تقدم البشرية، قولك ان هذا القانون عجيب ولا اثبات له يشير إلى عدم موافقتك على هذا القانون، إذا كان هذا ما قصدته، فسؤالي هو لماذا؟:81:


----------



## jomma (7 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> اخي العزيز الاختراع التالي ينص (حسب راي المخترع) هنري بوهاريج او اندريا بوهاريج (الاخ غير اسمه الهنري) على انه لا يوجد قانون فيزياء واحد يفسر العلميه و لكن حسب ما ذكر الاخ احمد مرزوق فان قانون الثرموداينمك الثاني (و هو الذي يستند عليه المخترع) يفسر هذه العمليه
> 
> و الاختراع ببساطه جهاز تحليل كهربائي لفصل الهيدروجين و الاكسجين باستخدام تيار متردد ذو موجه معينه (موضحه في الرابط) و التيار المتردد هنا وظيفته ان يعمل shift للزاويه بين روابط الاكسجين و الهيدروجين من 104 درجه الى 109 درجه 26 دقيقه (لا اعرف لماذا لأني لم اقراها جيدا) و يستخدم في ذلك جهازين اساسيين مولد الداله يعمل ال shift و جهاز ثرموداينمك يقوم بتضخيم الاشاره عن طريق ظاهره الرنين و يكسر روابط الهيدروجين و الاكسجين و هذا الجهاز يعطي 20% طاقه اضافيه


 
اخي العزيز: سؤالي كان عن علاقة اختراعات تسلا بالآلة دائمة الحركة، وليس هنري بوهاريج. لم افهم العلاقة بين ما ذكره الأخ احمد مرزوق عن القانون الثاني وموضوع الآلة دائمة الحركة! هل لك ان تربط بين القانون الثاني وجهاز التحليل الكهربائي الذي ذكرته حتى تعم الفائدة؟:81:


----------



## jomma (7 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> و الاختراع ببساطه جهاز تحليل كهربائي لفصل الهيدروجين و الاكسجين باستخدام تيار متردد ذو موجه معينه (موضحه في الرابط) و التيار المتردد هنا وظيفته ان يعمل shift للزاويه بين روابط الاكسجين و الهيدروجين من 104 درجه الى 109 درجه 26 دقيقه (لا اعرف لماذا لأني لم اقراها جيدا) و يستخدم في ذلك جهازين اساسيين مولد الداله يعمل ال shift و جهاز ثرموداينمك يقوم بتضخيم الاشاره عن طريق ظاهره الرنين و يكسر روابط الهيدروجين و الاكسجين و هذا الجهاز يعطي 20% طاقه اضافيه
> 
> و للاطلاع اكثر هنا براءه الاختراع
> http://www.rexresearch.com/puharich/1puhar.htm


 
لقد اطلعت سيدي الكريم على الرابط، لا توجد طاقة إضافية بالرغم من اننا نحتاج إلى 249.68 btu لتحليل الماء، ونحصل على 302.375 btu (الفرق هنا تقريبا 53 btu لكل مول من الماء) عند تفاعل الأكسجين والهيدروجين لتكوين 1 مول من الماء. لذلك هذا المثال ليس له علاقة بالمحرك دائم الحركة.:81:
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]H2O Electrolysis + 249.68 Btu Delta G ==> H2 + (1/2)O2 per mole of water (1 mole = 18 gms.). (1)[/FONT] 

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]This means that it requires 249.688 Btu of energy (from electricity) to break water by electrocal fission into the gases hydrogen and oxygen.[/FONT] 

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]H2 and (1/2)O2 === catalyst ===> H2O - Delta H 302.375 Btu per mole of water. (2)[/FONT]​


----------



## eng.alrawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي المهندس الراوي واضح أن لك معلومات في هذا المجال هامة و لك تجارب قد اجريتها
> 
> فهل لك أن تشرح احدى التجارب التي قمت بها لكي نستفيد من خبراتك ثلاث سنوات في هذا المجال ؟
> لا تختلف معنا كمية الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة الإضافية
> ...



اخي العزيز انت بالتاكيد تعلم ضروف الحياه التي نعيشها نحن العرب (مافي احد مرتاح) و انا احاول قدر الامكان لأنجاح المشروع و قطع الخسائر بالاضافه الى انني بطئ بالكتابه فانا احاول الكتابه كل ما يكون عندي وقت فراغ فما اكتبه هو معلومات جمعتها و خبرتي الشخصيه و كلها معلومات تقنيه تحتاج الى ترتيب لكي لا يدخل القارئ في متاهات مثل ما حصل لي انا 
و لا اعتبر نفسي خبير في هذا المجال و لكن فكل ما فعلته جمعت المعلومات من الانترنيت و قمت باعاده بناء و فهمت و حللت المشاكل الموجوده في الجهاز عن طريق التجربه و الخطا و سؤال الاشخاص الذين بنو هذا الجهاز في اليوتيوب و انا اعترف انه ليس جهاز مثالي لأن هناك الكثير من التصاميم عشرات و ممكن المئات كل شخص يحاول الوصول الى ما وصله تيسلا و هو طاقه مجانيه لا نهائيه و هناك العديد من براءات الاختراع في هذا المجال(ليس فقط ملف تيسلا يعطي طاقه مجانيه) فالموضوع طويل جدا و انا احاول تبسيطه و التكريز على ملف تيسلا فقط لكي يقتنع الناس 

على العموم انا لم احصل على 1.01 فقط حصلت بعد تجربه اليوم 10.5 حتى افضل من هذا الشخص http://youtu.be/VA5i93-kGeo بقليل فبعد مناقشه طويله انا و هو على انسب نوع لتوليد الطاقه اقتنعت على ان نموذجه افضل (فانا كنت استخدم عمودي و ليس باي) و لأني كنت ضابط التردد بين الاولي و الثانوي و مستخدم قدره اكبر 495 بالضبط فقد حصلت على 5.21 كيلو وات و استخدمت مثل ما استخدم هو 8 ملفات للرنين لجمع radiant energy و لذا فالافضل ان تشاهد الفديو اولا و تذهب الى موقعه الموجود في معلومات القناه لأنه اكثر علما مني و اي سؤال انا حاضر و ايضا هو عنده استعداد لأجابه اي سؤال فلم يقصر معي 

و كما اسلفت فانا نويت ان اكتب كل المعلومات بالعربي و سانشرها في المنتدى وقت ما انتهي من كتابتها 

تحياتي 

كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## eng.alrawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> لقد اطلعت سيدي الكريم على الرابط، لا توجد طاقة إضافية بالرغم من اننا نحتاج إلى 249.68 btu لتحليل الماء، ونحصل على 302.375 btu (الفرق هنا تقريبا 53 btu لكل مول من الماء) عند تفاعل الأكسجين والهيدروجين لتكوين 1 مول من الماء. لذلك هذا المثال ليس له علاقة بالمحرك دائم الحركة.:81:
> [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]H2O Electrolysis + 249.68 Btu Delta G ==> H2 + (1/2)O2 per mole of water (1 mole = 18 gms.). (1)[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]This means that it requires 249.688 Btu of energy (from electricity) to break water by electrocal fission into the gases hydrogen and oxygen.[/FONT]
> ...




صحيح ان المشاركات اختلطت عندي اسف على هذا المثال
على ايه حال اليست تصاميم جون بنديني هي المطبقه حاليا في تطوير محرك دائم الحركه ؟
فجون كان احد المقدمين في مؤتمر تيسلا عام 1984 حول radiant energy بعد اختراعه!!!!! (انا لا اعتقد بانه اخترع بل طبق احدى مبادئ اختراعات تيسلا يعني اعاده اكتشاف لأنها كانت منسيه)شاحن البطاريه بدأ بتصميم محرك الدائم الحركه بنفس المبدأ و ذلك بجعل الملفات تاخذ طاقه اضافيه من الجو المحيط بها 
اي باختصار ان براءات اختراع تيسلا تعتبر المرجع لهؤلاء المخترعين او المكتشفين لبناء اجهزه تستغل و تجمع ال radiant energy hv ارجو دراسه براءات اختراع تيسلا و مشاهده مؤتمر تيسلا لعام 2006 http://youtu.be/WwKBwknUTYQ

تحياتي 

و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## jomma (7 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> صحيح ان المشاركات اختلطت عندي اسف على هذا المثال
> على ايه حال اليست تصاميم جون بنديني هي المطبقه حاليا في تطوير محرك دائم الحركه ؟
> فجون كان احد المقدمين في مؤتمر تيسلا عام 1984 حول radiant energy بعد اختراعه!!!!! (انا لا اعتقد بانه اخترع بل طبق احدى مبادئ اختراعات تيسلا يعني اعاده اكتشاف لأنها كانت منسيه)شاحن البطاريه بدأ بتصميم محرك الدائم الحركه بنفس المبدأ و ذلك بجعل الملفات تاخذ طاقه اضافيه من الجو المحيط بها
> اي باختصار ان براءات اختراع تيسلا تعتبر المرجع لهؤلاء المخترعين او المكتشفين لبناء اجهزه تستغل و تجمع ال radiant energy hv ارجو دراسه براءات اختراع تيسلا و مشاهده مؤتمر تيسلا لعام 2006 http://youtu.be/WwKBwknUTYQ
> ...


 
سيدي الكريم، ليست لدي اي رغبة في مشاهدة ما هو موجود في اليوتيوب، لقد طلبت من سيادتكم عرض احدى اختراعات تسلا وربطها بالمحرك دائم الحركة اذا كان هذا ممكن. كنت اتوقع منك سؤال مهم بناء على مداخلتي السابقة، توقعت ان تحاججني بأن هناك 53 btu طاقة إضافية ولكنك لم تفعل، بل اجبتني بأن الأمور تداخلت عليك، وهذا دليل على انك لم تقراء مداخلتي او انك لم تفهمها! اعيد القول بأنه ليس هناك طاقة إضافية! هذا ليس بلغز!، أي دارس لمادة الفيزياء او الديناميكا الحرارية يعلم جيدا أن 53 btu هي الطاقة الكامنة لتبخير 1 مول من الماء. بدأنا بتسلا ثم هنري والآن اضفت جون بنديني، ثم من؟:81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> اخي العزيز انت بالتاكيد تعلم ضروف الحياه التي نعيشها نحن العرب (مافي احد مرتاح) و انا احاول قدر الامكان لأنجاح المشروع و قطع الخسائر بالاضافه الى انني بطئ بالكتابه فانا احاول الكتابه كل ما يكون عندي وقت فراغ فما اكتبه هو معلومات جمعتها و خبرتي الشخصيه و كلها معلومات تقنيه تحتاج الى ترتيب لكي لا يدخل القارئ في متاهات مثل ما حصل لي انا
> و لا اعتبر نفسي خبير في هذا المجال و لكن فكل ما فعلته جمعت المعلومات من الانترنيت و قمت باعاده بناء و فهمت و حللت المشاكل الموجوده في الجهاز عن طريق التجربه و الخطا و سؤال الاشخاص الذين بنو هذا الجهاز في اليوتيوب و انا اعترف انه ليس جهاز مثالي لأن هناك الكثير من التصاميم عشرات و ممكن المئات كل شخص يحاول الوصول الى ما وصله تيسلا و هو طاقه مجانيه لا نهائيه و هناك العديد من براءات الاختراع في هذا المجال(ليس فقط ملف تيسلا يعطي طاقه مجانيه) فالموضوع طويل جدا و انا احاول تبسيطه و التكريز على ملف تيسلا فقط لكي يقتنع الناس
> 
> على العموم انا لم احصل على 1.01 فقط حصلت بعد تجربه اليوم 10.5 حتى افضل من هذا الشخص http://youtu.be/va5i93-kgeo بقليل فبعد مناقشه طويله انا و هو على انسب نوع لتوليد الطاقه اقتنعت على ان نموذجه افضل (فانا كنت استخدم عمودي و ليس باي) و لأني كنت ضابط التردد بين الاولي و الثانوي و مستخدم قدره اكبر 495 بالضبط فقد حصلت على 5.21 كيلو وات و استخدمت مثل ما استخدم هو 8 ملفات للرنين لجمع radiant energy و لذا فالافضل ان تشاهد الفديو اولا و تذهب الى موقعه الموجود في معلومات القناه لأنه اكثر علما مني و اي سؤال انا حاضر و ايضا هو عنده استعداد لأجابه اي سؤال فلم يقصر معي
> ...


 
أخي لا نحتاج اقوال عن تسلا و لا صور و لا حتى أن نعرف حياته

المطلوب تجربة منهجية علمية

و هي كل الأتي

أولا نظرية التجربة (اذا كانت جديدة تكون بعد التجربة )

ثانيا التجربة
1 - الأجهزة (مكوناتها بالتفصيل )
ملف ابتدائي عبارة عن ملف عدد لفاته 00000 لفة من سلك .... ملي متر نصف قطر الملف ..... و طوله .... سم

ملف ثانوي ....................................

مكثف ...................................

و هكذا

2 - خطوات العمل (الخطوات التي عملتها)
يضبط الجهد الداخل على .... كيلو فولت تردده ...... هرتز
يوضع ................
..................................
توضع النتائج في جدول ثم ترسم علاقة بينهما

4 - النتائج ....................................

ليس الأمر صعب جدا كما تقول


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم، ليست لدي اي رغبة في مشاهدة ما هو موجود في اليوتيوب، لقد طلبت من سيادتكم عرض احدى اختراعات تسلا وربطها بالمحرك دائم الحركة اذا كان هذا ممكن. كنت اتوقع منك سؤال مهم بناء على مداخلتي السابقة، توقعت ان تحاججني بأن هناك 53 btu طاقة إضافية ولكنك لم تفعل، بل اجبتني بأن الأمور تداخلت عليك، وهذا دليل على انك لم تقراء مداخلتي او انك لم تفهمها! اعيد القول بأنه ليس هناك طاقة إضافية! هذا ليس بلغز!، أي دارس لمادة الفيزياء او الديناميكا الحرارية يعلم جيدا أن 53 btu هي الطاقة الكامنة لتبخير 1 مول من الماء. بدأنا بتسلا ثم هنري والآن اضفت جون بنديني، ثم من؟:81:



عزيزي انا لم اتي بشئ من عندي و لا اريد ان ادخل في مناقشه لا نهايه لها ممكن او غير ممكن الحصول على طاقه اضافيه المهم هناك اناس اخترعو و نفذو و طبقوها في بيوتهم و علينا نحن ان نفهم المبدأ و نمشي على خطاهم

سؤالي هو هل قرأت كل المقاله و هل عرفت ما هي وظيفه كل جزئيه و مبدأ التحليل ؟

و للمعلومات الفيديو يشرحها و يوضح لماذا هناك 20% طاقه اضافيه ناتجه 

و انا يا سيدي العزيز جاهل في الفيزياء و لا اعلم هذه المعلومه ولا افهم في الثرموداينمك ولا السونك ويف و لكن ما دام الجهاز مجرب و هناك اناس بنته فسوف اجعله احد المشاريع المستقبليه لأني لا اريد ان اكون اخر من يعلم 

اعيد و اقول هل قرأت براءات اختراع تيسلا عن radiant energy ؟ 

انا اعيد و اذكر تيسلا لأنه الاول من استغل ال radiant energy و اذا فهمنا ما هي و كيف الحصول عليها ممكن نفسير الطاقه الاضافيه الناتجه من اي جهاز تسمونه مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقه و هذا هو ربطي الاساسي بين كل الاسماء التي ذكرتها لأنه كان هدفي ان اجعل الناس يبحثون من هم و لكن للاسف لم اجد اذان صاغيه 

و للاجابه عن سؤالك هناك نوعان من المحركات التي تتحثون عنها محرك من المغناطيس الدائم هذه المغناطيسات مرتبه بشكل معين عاده 15 او 20 درجه لكي تدور من دون توقف ولا اقصد هذا(لم اقرأ عن نظريه عمله) 

النوع الثاني هو مغناطيسات دائمه و ملفات موصله مع مولد او الثلاثه اجزاء في جهاز واحد السؤال هو لماذا يستخدم pulse motor؟ او لماذا التجارب الناجحه لتوليد الطاقه الاضافيه تستخدمpulse motor؟
الذي قرأ عن تسلا او الباحثين الذين يجرون التجارب على اختراعات تسلا فقط هم الذين يعرفون الاجابه !!

ببساطه تسلا قال ان الطاقه الكهربائيه موجوده حولنا ولا نحس بيها لماذا ؟؟؟؟ لأنه كلما يرتفع التردد كلما يقل احساسنا بهذه الطاقه يعني كل شئ حولنا هو طاقه كربائيه !!!!!! اعرف بماذا تفكر هذا خيال !! و لكنه واقع (انظر كيف يعمل الجسم البشري)

و هذه الطاقه هي موجات طوليه و شكلها على هيئه نبضات pulses و قال تسلا اذا اردت ان تجمع اي طاقه كهربائيه من حولك سواء ان كانت من الارض او الشمس او المحيط بكل بساطه اصنع ملف بنفس تردد الطاقه المراد جمعها و كلما كانت هذه الطاقه كبيره مثل الطاقه الكونيه او الطاقه الشمسيه (و هي لها عده ترددات) كلما زاد جمعك للطاقه و لكن كل مكونه من مكونات الجهاز توثر على كفاءه (و هذا سبب استخدام pulse motor فهو ايضا resonant مع موجه بنفس التردد في الطبيعه و لكن طاقتها قليله فلا يوجد لها تاثير ملحوظ مختبريا و لكنها تجعل الجهاز يولد طاقه اكثر)

يعني يا اخي جمعه كل الكلام مربوط ببعض و كل شئ حولنا هو طاقه كهربائيه و اذا شاهدت الفديو عن مؤتمر تيسلا 2006 لفهمت كل هذا و لبدأ الباحثين العرب في هذا المنتدى المحترم بالبحث عن تعريف حقيقي للطاقه الكهربائيه (حتى تيسلا الذي وجد التيار المتردد لم يستطع ان يجد تعريف محدد) 

و انا و اعوذ بالله من كلمه انا بعد كل قراءاتي في الطاقه الجديده كما يطلق عليها هذه الايام وجدت ان ظاهره الرنين هو المفتاح الذي يفتح الباب لطاقه لا نهائيه 

و هذا كان هدف تيسلا و رؤيته المستقبليه سيارات و طائرات و سفن تسير باستخدام هذه الطاقه النظيفه (و هو كان من اشد الناس المحبين للنظافه من لم يقرأ عنه فهو كان لا يسلم على احد و يغسل يديه 20 مره في اليوم و كان يستخدم 10 مناديل نظيفه في كل وجبه طعام)

نصيحه لكل اخ عزيز دائما اسال نفسك لماذا و ابحث عن الاجابه لكي لا تدخل في متاهات

تحياتي 

و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي لا نحتاج اقوال عن تسلا و لا صور و لا حتى أن نعرف حياته
> 
> المطلوب تجربة منهجية علمية
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز انا اسف لا استطيع عمل هذا 

كما اسلفت فانني ساضع خبراتي و خبرات اناس نجحو اي مشاكل واجهتنا اثناء البناء و ليس تصميم محدد(اذا اردت ان تعرف ما اذا ناجح ام لا بامكانك ان تبني نموذج مصغر موجود في النت يعمل على 6 او 9 فولت لمعرفه ما اذا كان ناجح ام لا و هو يكلفك اقل من 50 دولار و ممكن اقل)

و هذا ما يفعله الجميع في الانترنيت و انت تجد التطور لسبب وحيد و هو ان كل شخص يبني الجهاز ياخذ تصميم جاهز و يجربه و في بعض الاحيان يقوم بحسابات اضافيه و يتقن البناء فتجده يعمل جيدا (لأن ضبط الابعاد في الابتدائي صعب بعض الشئ لتحعله مثالي)

و ان الجميع الذين وصلو الى المرحله النهائيه و هو توليد الطاقه اما توقفو عن النشر(اغلاق قناه اليوتيوب او الموقع) او بدأو بمشاريع جديده و بذلك ليسو مضطرين ان ينشرو تطويرات التصميم و للمعلومات ان تجربه تسلا كانت بمصدر جهد 25 الى 30 كيلو فولت(و ذلك ليحدث الرنين بين الملف و الطاقه الكونيه العاليه التردد جدا ولا احد يعرف التردد بالضبط لأنه لو عرفت لولد طاقه من اول تجربه) و اكثرالاشخاص قامو بالتجربه بجهد اقل من ذلك بكثير (لعدم امكانيتهم شراء المحول)و كل الذين صنعو ملفات تعمل بهذا الجهد توقفو عن النشر و لم ينشرو اي معلومات اضافيه كل ما نشروه هو ال light show كيف منظر الكرونا جميل هههههه

ان هدفي هو التشجيع على بدأ هذه المشاريع و نشر الخبرات فكره جديده نظام جديد وليس هناك داعي ان تكون بالارقام (لأن كل شخص يحاول حمايه استثماره)

الشئ الاخر انا لا ارسم بيانات و منهجيتي بسيطه (لأنه ليس هناك رياضيات تفسر او تمثل ذلك و ممكن بعد ان يقوم اريك دولارد بوضع رياضيات جديده تفسر العمليه سوف اقوم بذلك) و هي نسب اخذ نسبه الملف اولي الى ثانوي نسب السعات و التجربه و الخطأ و المبدأ الاساسي لمحول تسلا و هو الرنين بين المصدر و الاولي و الثانوي و المستقبلات و الطاقه الموجوده بنفس هذا التردد في الطبيعه فانا لست بباحث اريد المشروع ان ينجح بتوليد اكبر قدره ممكنه(و ذلك بضبط الرنين بين ال5) و بيع اجهزه على نطاق مصغر للاقارب و الاصدقاء لأبدأ براس مال جديد مشاريع اخرى 

و لهذا اعذرني 

تحياتي 

و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*عجيب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هناك موضوع !!!!!!مغلق!!!!!!!!! ياسم مضخم تسلا من جوالي السنه من كتابه الاخ ساموك

سؤالي هو لماذا لم يقم اي المشرفين الكرام او الاخ ساموك بتنبيهي بوجود موضوع بهذا الاسم ؟؟

و لماذا بعد مرور سنه لم يقم احد بهذه التجربه و التاكد من النتائج بدل النقاش الذي لا معنى له في ذلك الموضوع الذي ادى الى غلقه ؟؟

و لماذا الجميع يناقشني من هو تيسلا و ما علاقته بالطاقه الجديده و الموضوع مذكور من قبل يعني انا لست اول شخص ؟؟

لماذا لم تقومو يا دكاترتنا الافاضل بالبحث في هذا الموضوع ؟ و معرفه مدى صحته ام لا 

و انا و اعوذ بالله من كلمه انا اريد ان اعقب على دكتور حسين في تلك المشاركه (مضخم تسلا للذي يريد الاطلاع عليها)
ان كل ما قلته صحيح حسب النظريات الحاليه و لكن ساضع بعض اقوال تيسلا(الذي تحترمه كثيرا) في محاضراته و اريدك ان تشرح لي ما قصده 

محاضره 1900 THE PROBLEM OF INCREASING HUMAN ENERGY 

About thirty-three years ago Maxwell, following up a suggestive experiment made by Faraday in 1845, evolved an ideally simple theory which intimately connected light, radiant heat, and electrical phenomena, interpreting them as being all due to vibrations of a hypothetical fluid of inconceivable tenuity, called the ether. No experimental verification was arrived at until Hertz, at the suggestion of Helmholtz, undertook a series of experiments to this effect.  Hertz proceeded with extraordinary ingenuity and insight, but devoted little energy to the perfection of his old-fashioned apparatus. The consequence was that he failed to observe the important function which the air played in his experiments, and which I subsequently discovered. Repeating his experiments and reaching different results, I ventured to point out this oversight.  The strength of the proofs brought forward by Hertz in support of Maxwell's theory resided in the correct estimate of the rates of vibration of the circuits he used. But I ascertained that he could not have obtained the rates he thought he was getting. The vibrations with identical apparatus he employed are, as a rule, much slower, this being due to the presence of air, which produces a dampening effect upon a rapidly vibrating electric circuit of high pressure, as a fluid does upon a vibrating tuning-fork. I have, however, discovered since that time other causes of error, and I have long ago ceased to look upon his results as being an experimental verification of the poetical conceptions of Maxwell

ههههههههه هنا وصف كلام ماكسويل بالشعر لماذا يا ترى؟

محاضره ON LIGHT AND OTHER HIGH FREQUENCY PHENOMENA 1893

The day when we shall know exactly what "electricity" is, will chronicle an event probably greater, more important than any other recorded in the history of the human race


مخترع التيار المتردد يريد ان يعرف معنى الطاقه الكهربائيه 

We cannot help wondering when we observe two magnets attracting and repelling each other with a force of hundreds of pounds with apparently nothing between them. We have in our commercial dynamos magnets capable of sustaining in mid-air tons of weight. But what are even these forces acting between magnets when compared with the tremendous attractions and repulsions produced by electrostatic force, to which there is apparently no limit as to intensity. 



The electrostatic attractions and repulsions between bodies of measurable dimensions are, of all the manifestations of this force, the first so-called electrical phenomena noted



As the term electrostatic might imply a steady electric condition, it should be remarked, that in these experiments the force is not constant, but varies at a rate which may be considered moderate, about one million times a second, or thereabouts. This enables me to produce many effects which are not producible with an unvarying force.


تخيل هذا العالم العبقري وصل الى تردد 1 ميجا هرتز عام 1893 ماذا عملنا نحن؟؟؟

But as a matter of fact the air does never break down disruptively, if this term be rigorously interpreted, for before the sudden rush of the current occurs, there is always a weak current preceding it, which rises first gradually and then with comparative suddenness

The ideal medium for a discharge gap should only crack. and the ideal electrode should be of some material which cannot be disintegrated


A medium which would merely crack when strained electrostatically—and this possibly might be the case with a perfect vacuum, that is, pure ether—would involve a very small loss in the gap, so small as to be entirely negligible, at least theoretically, because a crack may be produced by an infinitely small displacement

It has been a long time customary, owing to .the limited experience with vibratory currents, to consider an electric current as something circulating in a closed conducting path. It was astonishing at first to realize that a current may flow through tile conducting path even if the latter be interrupted; and it was still more surprising to learn, that sometimes it may be even easier to make a current flow under such conditions than through a closed path. But that old idea is gradually disappearing, even among practical men, and will soon be entirely forgotten.

هذا من اكتشف التيار المتردد و يقول ان التعريف الحالي للتيار و هو النظام المغلق الذي درسناه في المدرسه و موجود في كل الكتب بانه قريبا سينسى من قبل الناس العمليين و كان هذا عام 1893 !!!!!!!!!!!!! لا تعليق


Since, in accordance with accepted views, in this experiment the incandescence must be attributed to the impacts of the particles, molecules or atoms in tire heated space, these particles must therefore, in order to explain such action, be assumed to behave as independent carriers of electric charges immersed in an insulating medium


لا تعليق


It is of special interest for the thinker who inquires into the nature of these forces to note that whereas the actions between individual molecules or atoms occur seemingly under any conditions, the attractions and repulsions of bodies of measurable dimensions imply a medium possessing insulating properties. So, if air; either by being rarefied or heated, is rendered more or less conducting, these actions between two electrified bodies practically cease, while the actions between the individual atoms continue to manifest themselves.


كلام واضح و منطقي 


Whatever electricity may be, it is a fact that it behaves like an incompressible fluid, and the earth may be looked upon as an immense reservoir of electricity

هل ما قاله هو نظريه الالكترون 

محاضره 1904 THE TRANSMISSION OF ELECTRICAL ENERGY WITHOUT WIRES

When the great truth accidentally revealed and experimentally confirmed is fully recognized, that this planet, with all its appalling immensity, is to electric currents virtually no more than a small metal ball and that by this fact many possibilities, each baffling imagination and of incalculable consequence, are rendered absolutely sure of accomplishment; when the first plant is inaugurated and it is shown that a telegraphic message, almost as secret and non-interferable as a thought, can be transmitted to any terrestrial distance, the sound of the human voice, with all its intonations and inflections, faithfully and instantly reproduced at any other point of the globe, the energy of a waterfall made available for supplying light, heat or motive power, anywhere-on sea, or land, or high in the air-humanity will be like an ant heap stirred up with a stick: See the excitement coming!

اريد راي د.حسين بالموضوع و تفسيره الخاص لكلامه 

باختصار شديد ان ملف تيسلا يولد طاقه تصل 10 مرات قدره المصدر (جربتها بنفسي و احاول ان ازيدها الى اكثر و الذي يريد ان يجرب فالباب مفتوح فكل شئ متوفر في الانترنيت)

الطاقه الكهربائيه التي اراد ان ينشرها ليس لها مجال مغناطيسي و لا تؤذي الجسم البشري و لا الاجهزه الكهربائيه يعني اذا اتم استعمالها عالميا لن تكون هناك اعطال للمحولات او الكابلات ههههههههههههههه ممكن البطاله تزيد ههههههههههه

لن تكون هناك توصيلات كهربائيه السيارات و الطائرات و السفن ستعمل بدون توقف الا اذا حصل عطل ميكانيكي هههههههههههههه

الذي يريد الاطلاع على المحاضرات كامله اونلاين فالروابط هي 

http://www.tfcbooks.com/tesla/1893-02-24.htm

http://www.tfcbooks.com/tesla/1900-06-00.htm

http://www.tfcbooks.com/tesla/1904-03-05.htm

و اذا اردت تحميلها موجوده قي المرفقات في هذه المشاركه اه نسيت نظرا لأن بعض الاخوه غير مقتنعين في الموضوع فقد حذفت المشاركه و هذ ما اعقده لأني بحث كثيرا و لم اجدها 

تحياتي 

و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> هناك موضوع !!!!!!مغلق!!!!!!!!! ياسم مضخم تسلا من جوالي السنه من كتابه الاخ ساموك
> 
> سؤالي هو لماذا لم يقم اي المشرفين الكرام او الاخ ساموك بتنبيهي بوجود موضوع بهذا الاسم ؟؟
> 
> ...


 

لمعرفة لماذا ؟ 
تابع ....................




محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي لا نحتاج اقوال عن تسلا و لا صور و لا حتى أن نعرف حياته
> 
> المطلوب تجربة منهجية علمية
> 
> ...


 



eng.alrawi قال:


> اخي العزيز انا اسف لا استطيع عمل هذا
> 
> كما اسلفت فانني ساضع خبراتي و خبرات اناس نجحو اي مشاكل واجهتنا اثناء البناء و ليس تصميم محدد(اذا اردت ان تعرف ما اذا ناجح ام لا بامكانك ان تبني نموذج مصغر موجود في النت يعمل على 6 او 9 فولت لمعرفه ما اذا كان ناجح ام لا و هو يكلفك اقل من 50 دولار و ممكن اقل)
> 
> ...


 

نحن أخي في ملتقى هندسي و ليس في ملتقى ادب او تاريخ لذكر ما حدث في الماضي
و مع أن علم الهندسة يهتم بالتطبيق للقوانين الفيزيائية او الرياضية إلا انه ليس شرط فيه ان يعلم طريقة إثبات هذه القوانين الفيزيائية و الرياضية في الغالب هذه لها متخصصين و مع ذلك ليس بمانع في بعض الأحيان أن تذكر ذلك

و شكرا


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> لمعرفة لماذا ؟
> تابع ....................
> 
> 
> ...




اخي العزيز حسب ما قرات في ملفك الشخصي انت تحب قراءه الكنب العمليه سؤالي هو هل قرأت محتوى الموضوع؟ و هل هناك ادب فيه ؟ 

ان كل ما يحتوي هو ماده علميه يحته فهي محاضرات و لديه براءات اختراع منشوره و متوفره للقراءه من 130 سنه لماذا لم يقرأها احد لحد الان ؟

و لماذا علقت على ما قلت و ليس على ما قال تسلا ؟

و اذا كان هذا ملتقى المهندسين البس من المفروض ان نقوم بارشادهم الى المنهج العلمي الصحيح ؟

أقرأ و قل لي ما رايك في ما قاله و ليس انا

و للمعلومات ان كل ما قاله استنادا على تجارب و احتراعات و هي كانت موجوده في المشاركه التي اختفت


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم 
هل قرأت كتب من قبل 
و هل اجريت تجارب في المعمل من قبل

الأسلوب الذي ذكرته عن تسلا لا يمثل أسلوب علمي ابدا

أين التجارب التي اجريت؟ و أين النتائج التي وجدت ؟

هل معنى أن تسلا أصاب في شيء انه لا يخطئ و يصدق بغير دليل !!!

و أخيرا أخي أحب قراءة الكتب العلمية من مصادر معتمدة اما قرأت موضوع تسلا هي للتسلية (قصة أعجبني سوبر مان في الفيديو المسبق ‎‏ ) لأنها لا تحتوي تجارب عملية منهجية

و أخيرا هل تريد المشاركة التي حذف


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم
> هل قرأت كتب من قبل
> و هل اجريت تجارب في المعمل من قبل
> 
> ...



مصادر معتمده و ما هو اكثر اعتمادا من us patent office يعني اذا اوضح شخص ما انه نقل اشاره عن طريق الارض بضعف سرعه الصوت تقول ليس له مصادر معتمده 
و انه اذا ولد طاقه كهربائيه من العدم  (و انا تقدت تضليلها لأنه هذا ما يعتقده المجتمع العلمي و هذا ما درسونا طول فتره الدراسه ) تقول انه ليس له مصادر معتمده 

و ما هو الاسلوب العلمي برايك للتحدث عن العالم تيسلا ؟؟

انا اريد ان اذكر الحقائق باختصار و بما ان هذا المنتدى هو منتدى مهندسين فسوف يقوم كل شخص بالبحث عن الحقيقه بنفسه و ليس مناقشه ناقل الكلام فليس هناك شئ من عندي 

ولا اريد اريد المشاركه التي حذفت اردت ان اثقف الناس و فتح موضوع بحث جديد و انتم معارضون فما الجدوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم
> هل قرأت كتب من قبل
> و هل اجريت تجارب في المعمل من قبل
> 
> ...



مصادر معتمده و ما هو اكثر اعتمادا من us patent office يعني اذا اوضح شخص ما انه نقل اشاره عن طريق الارض بضعف سرعه الصوت تقول ليس له مصادر معتمده 
و انه اذا ولد طاقه كهربائيه من العدم  كما تقولون تقول ليس هناك مصادر معتمده 

هل معنى أن تسلا أصاب في شيء انه لا يخطئ و يصدق بغير دليل !!!

و ما هو تفسيرك لكل التجارب الناجحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ما هو السر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

و كل ما تحتجون به هو نظريه و ليست مثبته عمليا لأينشتاين الذي اساسها سرعه الضوء ثابته و اذا تم تجاوزها فستعود بالزمن هههههههههههههه و بعض العلماء تجاوزو السرعه و لم يحدث شئ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

و انا اتفق معك في شئ واحد نحن مهندسين و لسنا كتاب نظريات و لكن هذا لا يمنع من ان نبني اجهزه تخالف النظريات اذا اثبت فعاليتها 

و اذا كنت غاضب مني لأني قلت لا استطيع هذا فببساطه انا اقوم بالتجارب من مالي الخاص و ليس هناك شخص او مؤسسه تمولني فلماذا اعطي شئ بالمجان ؟؟؟؟؟؟

و شكرا لا اريد المشاركه التي حذفت فانا اردت ان اثقف العرب بدل من مناقشه الاجانب حول اختراعات تيسلا و فتح موضوع جديد و انتم معارضون بلا دليل مقنع


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> مصادر معتمده و ما هو اكثر اعتمادا من us patent office يعني اذا اوضح شخص ما انه نقل اشاره عن طريق الارض بضعف سرعه الصوت تقول ليس له مصادر معتمده
> و انه اذا ولد طاقه كهربائيه من العدم كما تقولون تقول ليس هناك مصادر معتمده


 
برائات الإختراع لا تمثل اثبات على الصحة ( راجع شروط التقديم على برائة اختراع )



eng.alrawi قال:


> و ما هو تفسيرك لكل التجارب الناجحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ما هو السر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
عن نفسي لم أشاهد حتى الآن تجربة واحدة صحيحة 




eng.alrawi قال:


> و كل ما تحتجون به هو نظريه و ليست مثبته عمليا لأينشتاين الذي اساسها سرعه الضوء ثابته و اذا تم تجاوزها فستعود بالزمن هههههههههههههه و بعض العلماء تجاوزو السرعه و لم يحدث شئ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
نظرية اينشتين معترفين العالم كله انها مبنية على فرض اثبت صحته عمليا



eng.alrawi قال:


> و انا اتفق معك في شئ واحد نحن مهندسين و لسنا كتاب نظريات و لكن هذا لا يمنع من ان نبني اجهزه تخالف النظريات اذا اثبت فعاليتها


 
و من الذي منع ذلك 



eng.alrawi قال:


> و اذا كنت غاضب مني لأني قلت لا استطيع هذا فببساطه انا اقوم بالتجارب من مالي الخاص و ليس هناك شخص او مؤسسه تمولني فلماذا اعطي شئ بالمجان ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لم أغضب منك قط و لكن يجب عليك و علينا أن نكتب كتابة علمية سليمة مفيدة



eng.alrawi قال:


> و شكرا لا اريد المشاركه التي حذفت فانا اردت ان اثقف العرب بدل من مناقشه الاجانب حول اختراعات تيسلا و فتح موضوع جديد و انتم معارضون بلا دليل مقنع


 
جميعنا يريد ان اثقف العرب و لكن يثقفهم بالطريقة العلمية السليمة


و شكرا لك أخي


----------



## jomma (8 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> عزيزي انا لم اتي بشئ من عندي و لا اريد ان ادخل في مناقشه لا نهايه لها ممكن او غير ممكن الحصول على طاقه اضافيه المهم هناك اناس اخترعو و نفذو و طبقوها في بيوتهم و علينا نحن ان نفهم المبدأ و نمشي على خطاهم
> 
> سؤالي هو هل قرأت كل المقاله و هل عرفت ما هي وظيفه كل جزئيه و مبدأ التحليل ؟
> 
> و للمعلومات الفيديو يشرحها و يوضح لماذا هناك 20% طاقه اضافيه ناتجه


 
نعم سيدي الكريم قرأت المقالة، ولم اجد فيها اي شيء يخالف قوانين الطبيعة، اما اذا كانت هناك جزئية تفيد بأن هناك مخالفة لقانون حفظ الطاقة، آمل ان تلفت نظري اليها. :81:


----------



## eng.alrawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> برائات الإختراع لا تمثل اثبات على الصحة ( راجع شروط التقديم على برائة اختراع )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
سؤال ما هي الطريقه العلميه الصحيحه ؟

تحياتي


----------



## jomma (8 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> ببساطه تسلا قال ان الطاقه الكهربائيه موجوده حولنا ولا نحس بيها لماذا ؟؟؟؟ لأنه كلما يرتفع التردد كلما يقل احساسنا بهذه الطاقه يعني كل شئ حولنا هو طاقه كربائيه !!!!!! اعرف بماذا تفكر هذا خيال !! و لكنه واقع (انظر كيف يعمل الجسم البشري)


 سيدي الكريم، إذا تم اكتشاف مصدر ما من مصادر الطاقة وتم استغلاله، فلن يعتبر هذا مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة.


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> سؤال ما هي الطريقه العلميه الصحيحه ؟
> 
> تحياتي


 


المطلوب تجربة منهجية علمية


و هي تضمن الأتي


أولا النظرية التجربة (اذا كانت جديدة تكون بعد التجربة )



ثانيا التجربة

1 - الأجهزة (مكوناتها بالتفصيل )
ملف ابتدائي عبارة عن ملف عدد لفاته 00000 لفة من سلك .... ملي متر نصف قطر الملف ..... و طوله .... سم

ملف ثانوي ....................................

مكثف ...................................

و هكذا


2 - خطوات العمل (الخطوات التي عملتها)
يضبط الجهد الداخل على .... كيلو فولت تردده ...... هرتز
يوضع ................
..................................

3- توضع النتائج في جدول ثم ترسم علاقة بينهما



4 - النتائج ....................................



ليس الأمر صعب


----------



## jomma (8 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> يعني يا اخي جمعه كل الكلام مربوط ببعض و كل شئ حولنا هو طاقه كهربائيه و اذا شاهدت الفديو عن مؤتمر تيسلا 2006 لفهمت كل هذا


 
في مداخلة سابقة، افدتنا بأن الحديث عن هذا الموضوع من المحضورات، وأن هناك من تعرض للأغتيال بسببه، ولكن فجأتني الآن بأن هناك مؤتمر لتيسلا 2006.:81:


----------



## eng.alrawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> المطلوب تجربة منهجية علمية
> 
> 
> و هي تضمن الأتي
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاخ ساموك فعل هذا من سنه و ما هي النتيجه ردود سلبيه فقط !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng.alrawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم، إذا تم اكتشاف مصدر ما من مصادر الطاقة وتم استغلاله، فلن يعتبر هذا مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة.



شكرا اخي العزيز و لكنه كلام فقط و الكلام لا ياتي بنتيجه و لهذا فقد ارفقت كل المقالات و الكتب التي درستها في المكتبه الهندسيه و اي مهندس هنا حر ما اذا اراد يبحث فيها و يطبق اختراعات تسلا ام لا 

تحياتي 

كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## eng.alrawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> في مداخلة سابقة، افدتنا بأن الحديث عن هذا الموضوع من المحضورات، وأن هناك من تعرض للأغتيال بسببه، ولكن فجأتني الآن بأن هناك مؤتمر لتيسلا 2006.:81:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

نعم من المحضورات كما قلت في بدايه الحديث من يومين 

ان من يخترع او يعيد بناء هذه الاجهزه يقتل 

و في المؤتمر يتكلمون فقط و عددهم قليل و الغالبيه من المدرسه الكلاسيكيه فلا احد ياخذ بكلامهم اقصد في ذلك اساتذه الجامعات او الذين لهم مكانه مرموقه فهم يتبعون نفس خطا اينشتاين حمايه المركز و الحصول على مزيد من المال 

و لكن الحمد الله الشباب هم من يتحركون و و يقومون بالدراسه و البحث و لهذا السبب الى الان تسمع و ترى في النت عن اجهزه تولد طاقه كهربائيه من العدم هههههههههههههه

تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

إخواني،
ألم تملوا بعد من مراوغات المراوغين؟
والغريب أن مراوغاتهم لا تختلف أساليبها مهما اختلفت أسماؤهم!
الأسئلة مباشرة، ولو أنهم صادقون كان المفترض أن تكون الإجابات أيضا مباشرة
وبالتالي لا معنى للمراوغة
هداهم الله وإيانا


----------



## jomma (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع استوفى حقه من النقاش، ولا جديد في موضوع تيسلا.


----------

